# Why you want to wear a good helmet........



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

nice footage... could have turned out pretty bad running the rest of Paralyzer wrongside up! A good helmet is always a good thing!!!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

that was unique, very nice editing


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*Pav*

Nice, Man Luciano can fckn blast it eh!


----------



## Mmcquillen (Jul 14, 2009)

and this is why playboaters need good helmets too. YouTube - Why freestyle kayakers need good helmets


----------

